# Canon 5D Mark III hacked – Magic Lantern on way



## marekjoz (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sure that some of the owners of 5d3 will be more than happy: http://twitter.com/#!/autoexec_bin/status/195800277079687169, reading that Magic Lantern WILL work on 5d3


----------



## Christian_Stella (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: "Hello World!" on 5d3*

This is awesome... even though I am one of the absolute staunchest supporters of the 5d3, I still feel like there's something intentionally crippled in there.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: "Hello World!" on 5d3*

More than awesome


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 27, 2012)

wooohooo! let's see what this thing has got!

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7992/canon-5d-mark-iii-hacked-magic-lantern-on-the-way


----------



## babarasghar (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm confused here 
Alex n his team failed to port MAGIC LANTERN on 7D for last 1yr how all of sudden within few weeks of 5d3 release they have succeeded


----------



## @!ex (Apr 27, 2012)

babarasghar said:


> I'm confused here
> Alex n his team failed to port MAGIC LANTERN on 7D for last 1yr how all of sudden within few weeks of 5d3 release they have succeeded



I could be wrong but I believe that it has to do with the inherent complexity of porting the software to work on a dual digic 7D, where as even though the 5D has a digic5, it is not a dual chip. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 28, 2012)

babarasghar said:


> I'm confused here
> Alex n his team failed to port MAGIC LANTERN on 7D for last 1yr how all of sudden within few weeks of 5d3 release they have succeeded



i believe dual digic made it trickier but more importantly the 7D had some sort of limit on how many times a new firmware could be loaded before it locked out, maybe that was just a rumor (if not, hopefully the 5D3 won't have the same thing, or they can crack that part of it)


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 28, 2012)

This could potentially be huge. The mk3 is a video beast waiting to be let out of its cage.


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 28, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> babarasghar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused here
> ...



It's because 7D has dual DIGIC 4, the way 7D runs tasks are is quite different from single DIGIC cameras (such as 5D3), everything is handled by two processors, we don't know how they split tasks etc, hence it's far more difficult to port ML to 7D. But the work is being done. we haven't gave up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 29, 2012)

marvinhello said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > babarasghar said:
> ...



So the whole thing about the 7D locking out firmware upgrades after a while was just a wild rumor then I take it?


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 29, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> marvinhello said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Yes, it's just technical reason, nothing to do with Canon


----------

